# Anybody use Jacquard dyes for varigated yarns?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

:help: I'm having trouble figuring out how to use the Jacquard Dyes!! Grrrrr. :grump:

Reading the label, it has instructions for washing machines where you use so much water and vinegar. It also has instructions for stove-top where it says to use so much water but neglects any vinegar. In NEITHER of these instructions does it say how much dye to use!!

What I'd like to know is how to prep the yarn for microwave varigation dying. Do I just get it wet with water first? Do I need a mordant? What is the ratio of dye and water (and vinegar) to put in squeeze bottles to then squirt on the yarn? Wrap it all up in saran wrap and pop in the microwave until hot. Let sit a while to absorb the dye and then rinse. What am I missing?

Thanks for your help!!
Catherine


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I just did my first dyeing last week, so I won't be much help :teehee: but here's what I learned: 

The woman who showed me used 1/4 tsp of Cushings Dye powder, and it produced a variegated multi-colored wool (done on raw alpaca). So then I tried it myself at home, and I used 1 tsp "Jade" in a gallon of water with 4 oz. of wool, and it was an intense color. I also used 2 tsp (a whole package) of "Garnet" in 1 gal water and 4 oz of wool and WOW - some of it turned almost black and very very dark maroon. :shocked:

There was a lot of dye left in the water, so I put some spun yarn in, and it turned a beautiful color mauve/maroon! Then there was still color left in both the green jar and the red, so I mixed them together, and it turned a beautiful blue. So dyed another batch of wool. 

So needless to say, I used waaaaaaaay toooooo much powder! I asked (after I had already done it) and she said 1/2 tsp is usually good!

(I'll go take some pictures - I've been meaning to do that anyway)


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

I use jacquard dyes and find them very forgiving. I honestly just "dump" some vinegar and then go from there. Helpful, huh?  I do know that when I dye yarn in the microwave, i do pre-wet the yarn. No mordant necessary. I put vinegar in a spray bottle, then paint or squirt the dye solution on the yarn. Squirt with vinegar, wrap up, and nuke. If there is still dye solution after a round or two in the microwave, add some more vinegar. In my experience, some colors require more heat/vinegar than others, most noticably the reds and teals.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am over at ravelry, looking up some tutorials.

Havent seen any which are EXACTLY what you are asking, but I thing the gist is the same. 

http://knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/product/070830_a.asp

http://gfwsheep.com/rov.inst/rov.inst.html

This one is also cool. 
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfBlog/post.cfm/surprise-ingredient-in-my-dyeing-recipe

the knitpicks tutorial does give amounts for the dyes.
http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Jacquard_Acid_Dyes__D112.html


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info swordgirl and GAM - I was flying by the seat of my pants when I did this, but it was FUN!
Here's what I got when I dyed some alpaca with Cushings (with someone who knew what she was doing). She only used 1/4 tsp for 4 oz. fiber:









I spun some up and knit a small swatch - I love how the colors came out! The alpaca is a buff/white color, so I think that helped with the variations too.









So then I tried it myself  1 tsp to 4 oz fiber (DD called this clown hair haha) I put the dye in gallon pickle jars, and left it sit outside for a few hours:









2 tsp to 4 oz fiber - way too much (but beautiful color). 
It looks more red in this photo than it is, it's more of a deep maroon:









exhaust from the "garnet" above. I used spun alpaca, and this turned out wonderfully!









mixed the exhaust from "garnet" and 'jade". Cool subtle blues and greens. 









This was my first attempt and it was fun! So I guess if you have no expectations for specific colors, just go for it!


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

The way I use my Jacquard dyes is to mix one teaspoon of the dye powder with one cup of water. This is your dye stock that you will use when you are going to dye your fiber. 
If you are going to handpaint roving you would mix a couple teaspoons to several tablespoons of your dye stock in a cup of water and add your vinegar and then apply the dye to your roving.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your information!! I'm going to attempt it today and I'll try to post pictures either this afternoon or tomorrow ... whether it's a success or a huge failure. 

Catherine


----------

